# Spray paint booth???  Tent



## cda (Apr 19, 2016)

So found in the US, in use as a spray booth::::

Approve it or stop use order????

http://m.aliexpress.com/item/3237337...bilesitedetail

https://ixquick-proxy.com/do/spg/sho...860f70f8075e9c


----------



## ICE (Apr 19, 2016)

Does it have a Listing as a paint spray booth? If it does I would want to see a copy of the Listing Report sent directly from the NRTL. Even that would not make it a slam-dunk.

Without giving it much more thought I would say Oh Hell No.


----------



## FM William Burns (Apr 19, 2016)

Won't comply with NFPA 33 Chapter 5 (design and construction) of IFC 2404....so I'll agree with out much more thought like ICE and second the Hell No!


----------



## cda (Apr 20, 2016)

http://www.carcoonworkstation.com/#!video/c1nah

They are out there, hiding!!!


----------



## ICE (Apr 20, 2016)

A 10'x14' costs $11,000.00  For an inflatable rubber room.  How much more could a real paint booth cost?


----------



## JCraver (Apr 20, 2016)

Under 200 sq. ft., and outside of the primary structure (not put up within a garage, etc.)?

If so - keep it within the setbacks/fire sep. distances (just like any other shed/accessory building) and paint away...


----------

